# cycle question



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i have reently got my new tank 36"x24"x20" i have used a load of water from my other tank and quite a bit of gravel as well also i have replaced one of the filter pads (new ) with an older one from a mature tank i just wondered how long it will take to cycle i have have a few goldfish in there right now to help it get started , my lfs has run out of the water testing kits and cant get none for at least a week , so just wondered roughly how long because my rhom is arriving in the next 2 weeks and was wondering if it will be cycled by then or should i put it in a already cycled tank and leave the new one for a few months?


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

from what u got setup, ur tank will sure to be cycled a good time before ur rhom comes in!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

cheers mate
would it be ok if i added another filter to it after the rhom comes, will use half of some other filter pad just to make sure , and the day b-4 it comes in should i do a 30-40 % water change just to get rid of any ammonia and stuff, cheers for youre help


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like that should work and your tank should be cycled pretty quick. Add as much filter material as you can from an exisitng tank.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

as long as you used alotta of the gravel from the previous tank it should be fine...........but you should always check on the ph...nitrites/nitrates...ammonia..........there gotta be LFS by you with a kit......or juss take a sample to the LFS.......they check them for free at my LFS


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

It sounds like you're well on your way to cycling this tank, but don't guess when it's cycled. The best thing is to get a test kit and confirm it for yourself before adding the piranha.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> It sounds like you're well on your way to cycling this tank, but don't guess when it's cycled. The best thing is to get a test kit and confirm it for yourself before adding the piranha.


 Yep and if you add bio-spira you won't even have to worry. But definitely check water parameters b4 fish is put in.


----------

